# radiator



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

What is the best aluminum radiator for a '65 tri-power?


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a RonDavis radiator... very good quality, no issues at all.
I use a Flexalite 3300cfm single electric fan with it.. it's not possible to overheat the engine even on hottest days around here and in slow traffic for an hour.. it will always run at about 190° (thermostat controlled fan)


----------



## JustinEntropyRad (Jan 12, 2015)

There are quite a few good choices available!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I spent a lot of time researching and ended up buying a Griffin. It has far exceeded my expectations and keeps my 64 cool. Not the only solution out there and they cost a little more but they work and the workmanship is outstanding.


----------

